# Why Do BodyBuilder Walk On Treadmills?



## rhoddydavies (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am new on here - just wondering why bodybuilders walk on treadmills rather than running or HIIT? Any specific reason for this? What is the best form of cardio when your cutting some body fat?

Cheers

Rhod


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

walking is low intensity cardio, and thus best way to burn fat


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Low intensity cardio


----------



## rhoddydavies (Feb 25, 2009)

Do you need to keep your heart rate within a specific range then?


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

yeh for around 40 mins + if i am correct


----------



## gotrav (Oct 20, 2008)

target heart rate for fat burning zone is 60% - 70% of max (easiest rough way to work it is take 220(for men) subtract your age = hr max - can calculate zones from there) If you training for specefic hr zones they can be achieved by different inclines while walking as apposed to running


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Another answer is you try doing 40 minutes HIT after a 40 minute intense weight training workout when on 100g of carbs a day and you'll very quickly see its the way to a low blood sugar hypo.

Not good.

And as has been said before low intensity means aerobic respiration which burns fat.

I do HIT cardio in the morning before breakfast but always low intensity after WO.


----------



## rhoddydavies (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks- I guess will do some walking on the treadmill then.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I never got that either

Just lift heavier, that will work


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Also depends on how big you are, i find it hard enough just to keep up a brisk walking rate for 40 straight minutes let alone a big guy who is doing it at 280lb or some thing!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

The thought of walking for that length of time makes me lose breath!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i don't understand why i use a treadmill when there are plenty of roads, parks and walkways outside my door lol perhaps its the sodding english weather!

Ive eased off the cardio slightly and added some different stuff like kettlebell play and im still loosing fat.

But yeah on the diet im on i wouldnt have the energy to do anything real hardgoing after a heavy weights session


----------



## rhoddydavies (Feb 25, 2009)

I tried walking on the treadmill last night for 40 minutes. I struggled to get my heart rate up by just. I am 30 years old so I guess my heart rate should be 220-30 then divide that by 100 and times by 70 - giving me 133. To get this heart rate for the 40 minutes I had to jog all the time. Does this sound right?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i just get my heart rate at around 110 and that works fine


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what has age got to do with your heart rate anyway?? would a really fat kid have to have a higher heart rate than me to burn fat??


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

rhoddydavies said:


> I tried walking on the treadmill last night for 40 minutes. I struggled to get my heart rate up by just. I am 30 years old so I guess my heart rate should be 220-30 then divide that by 100 and times by 70 - giving me 133. To get this heart rate for the 40 minutes I had to jog all the time. Does this sound right?


i have the same problem mate i cant get my heart rate up that high doing low intensity, it because you are physically fit


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I never got that either
> 
> Just lift heavier, that will work


Yeah, but we're not all so*cough* genetically gifted:whistling:

I tend to just let the fat jiggle and leave the treadmill for those bodybuilder type,

you know who you are


----------

